# Getting back into the hobby



## flysooner9 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey guys, new to the forums and looking at getting back into the hobby. Im interested in starting a shelf type layout. I have a 15x15 room but most of it is used for other things. The rough idea i have is on one wall to have about a 2-3 ft wide shelf that i want to build a yard on and maybe a few small scenes. Then i want to have a double track mainline run the perimeter of the entire room, not planning to have any scenery really on that part. Wondering how much width i would need in order to get an ok size yard? Looking forward to getting a lot of advice and asking a lot of questions. Completely open to any other ideas. Main goals is to have something i can run long trains on but still have an area i could do some switching on and store rolling stock.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Firstly, you may plan on not adding scenery to the other parts, but that will change once you start running trains.

As for a yard, it really depends on how many tracks you want in it. Best place to start would be to lay out the track on a floor, measure that, then build the shelf accordingly. If you plan on HO scale, I couldnt imagine a need for anything wider and 4 feet for a yard unless you plan on something like this


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can get a very reasonable yard, with good operating characteristics, in the 2-3 feet you have available. If you're open to using more expensive track options like flextrack, curved turnouts, and double slip turnouts, you can really do very well. Lenght is actually far more limiting than width when designing a yard.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with Ctvalley...length of your yard will mean you can
spot more cars on it. I have two yards, one has 6 tracks and
an industrial spur, the other 7 tracks and a spur. But they
are 4 to 5 feet wide. Three feet is cutting it pretty close.
Be sure to plan on a nice lead track to build a train on, and
a 'run around' passing siding so loco can get on either side
of a car. This is necessary if you have track branching off
both left and right.

Don


----------



## flysooner9 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. Who's making the best quality locomotives today and who should I stay away from?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Best locomotives?

Man, that's like asking who's the best looking gal on TV.
You are going to get some very good analyses of each
make from those with favorites. And these guys know
what they're talking about so read carefully.

We all have favorites and biases. There have been
bad experiences with just about every make.

I won't claim that Bachmann is the BEST on the market but
I have eight of their locos with DCC and my only problem has been
man made damage. Bachmann has a very good warranty and
when out of warranty you can send a loco to them with 35.00
(DCC) or 25.00 DC and likely get a brand new loco back, but
it also might be fixed.

The Bachmann Spectrum line offers locomotives with
much better details than theit other lines.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Since Don agreed with me, I'll agree with him!

Seriously, anything you buy new these days will be just fine. Buy used with care. But in the new stuff, you will generally find a tradeoff between detail, running characteristics, and price. More expensive locos genrally have better details and smoother motors, but just about everything made these days has a can motor, flywheel, and worm gears made of acetyl plastic. This is especially true within a manufacturer's product lines. As Don mentioned, Bachmann has their Spectrum line, Atlas has Master series, Athearn has Genesis, Walthers (LifeLike) has Mainline and Proto.

Anecdotally, some folks have had problems with BLI and MTH, which you will see if you read these boards, but there are probably twice as many folks who swear by these brands. I'd say decide what your budget is, and see who makes a loco model and roadname that you want.


----------



## flysooner9 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks, about anything will be an upgrade from what I have now. Mostly cheap stuff from the late 90's. They're all noisy as all get out. I can't really start on my layout yet as we're building a new house but id like to start building my collection of quality locos and rolling stock.


----------



## flysooner9 (Nov 25, 2014)

Any personal recommendations for a good intro DCC? Don't think I need anything to fancy as my layout won't really be massive, but i do want the DCC capabilities.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

MTH locos are great. 

Boradway Limited, if you can afford them, are some of the best IMO

Although, I am very happy with my $45 Made In China Bachmann GP38-2. One of, no, its my best runner. Also my newest made engine.


----------



## flysooner9 (Nov 25, 2014)

Since I can't start on a layout yet here's something I did for the holidays. 

http://youtu.be/zFwvNKF2oEo


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Bachmann makes a decent non sound DCC locomotive that you can get for under $60. I have 3 of them. Walthers also has some under $60 DCC locomotives (no sound). I don't have any of those but I do have DC Walters and they run real well.

As for starter DCC systems, NCE Power Cab and DIgitrax Zephyr are 2 solid ones for a reasonable price.. 

Here are 2 places to look that have great prices and service. Many on here will vouche for them.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/

http://www.trainworld.com/


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

flysooner9 said:


> Any personal recommendations for a good intro DCC? Don't think I need anything to fancy as my layout won't really be massive, but i do want the DCC capabilities.


I personally started with an MRC Prodigy Express, which I have since upgraded with a wireless conversion, a booster, and 3 additional cabs (handheld throttles). I have been very happy with it. It does everything I need it to, and in my opinion is the most user friendly system (I personally do not like thumb wheels, which rules out a lot of systems). Just my opinion, others will have other preferences.


----------

